# MMAF Graphics Competiton (1)



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello!

This is the restart of the Graphics Competitions. It is a restart, because of the new Graphics Champions list, located - here

Let's get it onnnnn!

-------------------------- 

*Rules:*

Style: *Photo Manipulation (before and after)*
Theme: *Free for All*
Size: *750 X 500 MAX*
Due Date: *08/18/2010*

You must enter your work before the due date, or you will be disqualified.

--------------------------

Prizes:

Winner: *75,000 credits*
*Gets a spot in the Graphics Champion list.*

Second place: *20,000 credits*

--------------------------

*Registration:*

1. *Killstarz*
2. *KryOnicle*
3. *hkado*
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

yes sir...sign me up


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Abso-fookin-lutley.

Once this comp is done I'll start the next SOTM as well, keep this section nice and active.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

cool! maybe when i'm a little better at photoshop, because this sounds fun


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Got you guys added.

Andro, if you feel you want to join, we'd be more than happy to have you sign up. Competing is a great way to get better.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

We need some more peeps to sign up!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My entry. Bigger than the max size, due to me putting both images together. Figured that's allowed?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't wait to get my computer back so I can do these things. Awesome entry Kry!


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

sure....why not. 

i'm pretty piss poor at graphic stuff but i'm good at photography editing! does that still count? 

i can always put a unicorn in there somewhere and call it a day. haha, jk


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

'''''''


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

My Entry:










A bit of Sin City influence


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

hkado? andromeda? anyone else?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That is awesome Killstarz!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

before









after


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

ill compete! 

but no one make fun of me. this is my first time.. im a GFX virgin so.. be easy popping my cherry.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> My entry. Bigger than the max size, due to me putting both images together. Figured that's allowed?


I wish that I could sign up for this, but I do not possess the necessary photo skills.

KryOnicle, that is just excellent!

Edit: I just wanted to add compliments for killstarz and hkado as well. killstarz, that is really well done. I especially like the added background and what appear to be texture changes to the hoody. I also like the color effects in the iris.

Hkado, your work is so dark, scary, and so wonderfully red. That is a fantastic image, and I personally think that it would make a fine avatar.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Sign me up!

EDIT: If its not too late I will get my entry in sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Redrum said:


> I wish that I could sign up for this, but I do not possess the necessary photo skills.
> 
> KryOnicle, that is just excellent!
> 
> ...


If you want it let me know add I can add text to it if you would like.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

I know its a day late but said I would get in today...



Something I tossed together from some old fetish photography I used to do.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I won't be able to get this done today guys.

I'll get the voting done tomorrow.

Mroutdoor, that photo is cutting it pretty close in temrs of adult content, so I removed it.

Not that it was bad work, just a little too much for the forum I'm afraid. I won't get the voting done until late tomorrow, so you have a whole day to get another piece in.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Michael Carson said:


> I won't be able to get this done today guys.
> 
> I'll get the voting done tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Damn thought it would be alright as it didn't show many more than the threads full of bikini clad women... Oh well I will work on another tonight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

carry on, nothing to see here.


----------

